# The recipe calls for a tube pan but I don't have one, can I substitute a loaf pan?



## jblade (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey gang I am making a chocolate pound cake tonight and I think I got the recipe here but anyhoo the temp and baking time is baked in a bundt pan.

I was wondering if I could substitute a loaf pan or two loaf pans or regualar 13x9 cake pan?

Thanks for your time.

EDIT:

Oh here is the recipe

Chocolate Pound Cake

Ingredients:

1 C Cocoa Powder

2 C Sifted Flour

1/2 tsp baking powder

1 tsp salt

2 Tb instant coffee powder

3 sticks butter [unsalted]

3 C granulated sugar

2 tsp vanilla

5 eggs

1 C buttermilk

1/4 C water

Instructions:

1. Preheat oven to 325 degrees. Butter and flour a 10 inch tube pan

2. Sift together the cocoa, flour, baking powder, salt and instant coffee. Set aside.

3. Cream the butter in an electric mixer until it is fluffy. Continue beating and add the sugar in a slow stream. Beat at a high speed for 5 minutes. Slow mixer, then add the vanilla. Add the eggs, 1 at a time, beating briefly after each addition.

4. Mix in dry ingredients alternating with liquid, starting and ending with dry ingredients. Scrape down the mixer bowl as needed.

5. When the batter is well blended, pour it into the prepared tube pan and bake in the upper third of the oven for 1 hour and 20 minutes or until a cake tester come out clean.

6. Let cake rest in the pan for 20 minutes, then unmold onto a cake rack. Let cool completely before serving. This cake stays moist for days.


----------



## jblade (Dec 9, 2010)

Well too late, I already used 2 loaf pans, I will check it in 30minutes as I am unsure of the bake time using these pans, I'll let you know how it comes out.

But its not too late for the coffee whipped cream if anyone has any advice for that!

Thanks


----------



## jblade (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok the pound cake came out great, adjusted baking time by about 10 minutes, with the cream and some orange zest the desert was a success.


----------



## sweetie pie (Feb 18, 2011)

What size loaf pans did you use and how long did they bake.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

jblade you subject line read "Tube pan" but your message read "Bundt pan" They are 2 different things.


----------



## skingfan22 (Jan 10, 2012)

I made the "orange soaked" cake and used a 13x9 pan and it came out perfect!! I also substituted vanilla extract for rum and the cake tastes delish!


----------

